# Austin, TX - #A585837 - Chop, Adult Male, GORGEOUS Sable sweet soft ears!



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

www.PetHarbor.com pet:ASTN.A585837

CHOPS - ID#A585837

I am a neutered male, sable and brown German Shepherd Dog.

I am estimated to be 2 years and 7 months old.

*come to the shelter to find out more and to meet me!*

I have been at the shelter since Apr 19, 2011.

YouTube - Chops A585837


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Any news?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Wowza, what a handsome boy!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bump!


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

haha sorry this may be an odd question but what does "bump" mean?


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

mriedel said:


> haha sorry this may be an odd question but what does "bump" mean?


Posting just to keep the message at the top of the forum - we're 'bump'ing it to the top.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

stealthq said:


> Posting just to keep the message at the top of the forum - we're 'bump'ing it to the top.


 

AHH! gotcha now it seems funny that I didnt realize it ha


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Does AGSDR know about this guy?

Love the name Chop! sweet


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> AHH! gotcha now it seems funny that I didnt realize it ha


 
dont worry! i had to ask too.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

again!


----------

